# P. Beretta - Gordone, VT 22 LR. Information needed



## JustDoug (Sep 11, 2011)

Good day, I'm retired with time on my hands trying to help a younger working friend with too little time. He inherited a pistol and we are trying to learn about its history and value. I'm familiar with recent Beretta pistols only. 

On the barrel is stamped P. Beretta Gordone, VT 22LR. There appears to be no identifiable model number. There is also four digit serial number. Numbers only. No alpha characters. 

If my memory is correct, Beretta is a family owned Italian company that never made weapons in the US. Was there a distribution relationship in Vermont?

Any help identifying this pistol (model, history, use, sales, etc.) and its VT relationship is appreciated.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I myself have a classic Beretta Model 100 and doing some research on it the other day I ran across some info on a 22lr model similar to what you may be describing. Here is an idea I was thinking model 70 or one of the 80's models but I could be wrong. Can you post a picture? The VT means Gardone Val Tromopia which is just a short way of putting it on the slide. Petro Beretta is the guy who started the gun company and Gardone Val Tromopia is where he was from. Here is a link for the models it could be. Post a pic though

How many magazines are supplied with my Beretta pistol?


----------

